# Comment ouvrir  plusieurs sites en un seul click avec Safari ?



## myckmack (18 Février 2003)

La question est dans le titre.


----------



## billboc (18 Février 2003)

pas compris désolé


----------



## Crüniac (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par billboc:</font><hr /> * pas compris désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Comme le système de chimera, avec les "tabs" (onglet en français) dans la barre des signets par exemple on peut avoir plusieurs liens regroupés on clique sur le nom et ça ouvre autant de tabs que de sites.
Pour Safari je sais pas c'est pas encore intégré.


----------



## Crüniac (18 Février 2003)

En fait il y en a pas mal, dont moi, qui pensent que ce sera le même système utilisé que dans Preview (Aperçu). Quand vous ouvrez plusieurs images il n'ouvre pas plusieurs fenêtres mais les aperçus à coté de la fenêtre. Voilà ce que ça pourrait  donner avec Safari.


----------



## imaout (18 Février 2003)

Pour Billbock...
Sous chimera, quand tu as plusieurs tabs, tu vas dans "add page to bookmarks" et tu coches "bookmark all tabs", cela te crée un bouton que tu peux mettre dans la toolbar.
Lorsque tu cliques dessus tu as ta page avec tous les tabs initiaux. Est-ce plus clair ?
Pratique pour avoir tous les forums sous les yeux par exemple.


----------



## myckmack (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MM:</font><hr /> * La question est dans le titre.   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai réussi en créant un script : si je le lance, il ouvre les sites (chacun dans sa fenêtre) dont il contient les adresses. Ce n'est pas tip-top mais ça a le mérite de fonctionner. Vivement quand-même que Apple s'occupe de ça...


----------



## billboc (20 Février 2003)

merci pour toutes ces explications !
J'adore le montage avec safari et les aperçus !

A+
Bilboc


----------

